# Group wants a sample of a potential plastisol order...



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, so I've been doing some small orders for shirts now using tansfer paper and printing them myself. Everything's been good. Now I've got a potential order for 200 long sleeve black shirts with a 1 color front logo and a 2 color back logo. This will be my first chance to use plastisol. There is only one issue...

The group wanting to place the order is trying to make me jump thru hoops here in order to get things moving. I gave them a full quote with shirt breakdowns, sizes, prices etc and even mocked-up what the final shirt would look like. But...they want me to make 1 sample shirt of the final designs so they can see what it looks like for real. Being that I am using plastisol for this order...that's not really possible. I figure the only thing I could do is transfer a sample I have handy from first-edition to a sample shirt so they can see the final quality. Other then that, I don't see many options. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi EssexWhat;

There is "no way" any screeprinter (since we are talking plastisol inks) will do "1 shirt" to show an example to a "POTENTIAL" customers.

There is screen charges, setup charges, etc. they won't do 1 shirt on the "possibility" they may get the job. Don't let them make you feel bad as it's not possible if plastisol inks are being use and you were a 'traditional screen printer'.

Alternatives: 

Now if you have a "vinyl cutter" it's possible to make "1 sample shirt". But still it will not "represent" the "final product" because "vinyl" is not "plastisol ink".

It could also be done using a DTG Printer but again it would not represent the "method" you plan to use which is "plastisol inks".

I say all this because you need to represent to the customer "samples" using the method they will be getting. So the answer would be "what you said"

Showing them a sample done of a previous job that is "made with plastisol".

I did a job last year for some shirts for a customer. It was printed on "grey" shirts. Since i had a 'DTG Printer' I did 1 sample, photographed it and let them see it via email.

Ok a month later they were back wanting to order "pull over hooded" sweatshirts (black color with 2 ink colors) and (different) numbers on each. 

http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/userpix/360_Picture_081_1.jpg

She asked me to see a "sample" of the garment like I did of the "other order" i explained I could not because;

The process to do "dark color shirts" is much more "detailed" than doing a light colored shirt. It also requires that we "burn screens" for "each color". Making screens cost $25 each. So the cost involved to make just one shirt is not possible.

I told them i would do a Mark up of what it would look like and they were ok with that. http://www.promotees.com/myprod/quotes/samplelisa.jpg

They placed the order and I ordered the transfers in plastisol inks, pressed them on and they looked great.

Had they "insisted" to see a "REAL SAMPLE" of their shirt then this is what i would have told them;

Sure I will do a sample but you will need to pay the "setup and screen charges" and give them the cost. )

To conclude;

You will get people trying to waste your time asking for quotes, samples, etc. and have "no intention" of placing an order. You have to weed through the "real" prospects from the "people just fishing/shopping around". It's human nature to want to "land all jobs" but some are "not worth it".

I just got a request the other day to quote on t-shirts and other items. I gave the quote then they ask if i price match. The answer is "NO".

I told my husband i didn't want to waste my time doing the quote in the first place because the person 8 months ago ask for a quote for the "same" job (just changing shirt color). Never heard from them again. This time they are back asking us to "price match"?

I wonder how they would feel if their boss came in and said;

"I know we pay you $$ amount but I got another employee that only gets $$ so will you match that?" I think they would be very.... 

I don't negotiate my price. If i want to give a discount, etc. it's my choice i don't allow the customers to "demand" it. If i have to "undercut" to stay in business I shouldn't be doing this. Set standards for how you price, how you will show samples, etc. and stick too them. You can't land ever job and quite frankly you "will find you won't want to".

I think you idea to show them a "sample" of a job you have done so they can see the quality should be "sufficient". You could do a sample in transfers like you said but "charge them" for the sample "don't do it free". Don't allow your time to be wasted. If they place the order you can "take the cost of the sample" you charged them off the order total "but you are not obligated to do so. If they don't order you haven't wasted your materials, supplies. 

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd print the sample shirt using your transfers like you've always done and then print the plastisol sample right below it and say that this is what it will look like and this is what it will feel like.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> There is "no way" any screeprinter (since we are talking plastisol inks) will do "1 shirt" to show an example to a "POTENTIAL" customers


Totally incorrect. 

We do samples all the time. We have a company policy as far as sample goes.
Sample prints cost $150 up front. If the customer placecs the order that $150is deducted from the total cost of the order. Any changes made after the sample is printed new art and screen charges will occur.

This helps to weed out the many customers that say they want lots of shirts and really only want that one sample.

Many printers will do samples yet they all have their own SOP's.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Fluid said:


> Totally incorrect.
> 
> We do samples all the time. We have a company policy as far as sample goes.
> Sample prints cost $150 up front.


Hi Fluid,

My statement is "under the assumption" the client wants it done "For Free" because it sounds like "that's what the customer wants".

However further down in my post i do talk about "you could do it if they are willing to pay the "setup, screen charges" associated with making the sample.

I do have one question. What if they want "6 color job" is it still $150 for the sample?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Yep a sample is a sample. There still is an art/film charge when the order is placed. the $150 covers cost to set up and print one shirt.

We have a 10-clr auto and charge the same for a 1-clr sample or 10-clr.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Most clients don't want to pay the sample charges. My clients can see one of my stock plastisol transfers and that's that. This is a quick way to put you paying for something that may not pan out and that's cah out of your pocket. I won't do it. You need to build trust. Do you have a plastisol transfer sample? If not call Janet at First edition and get one Untitled Document I don't know who your using but get a sample. A lot of clients think you just print them up as you get orders. In screen printing there is a lot of work in the process. That's why I don't do it directly. Lou


----------



## trishtaz (Oct 16, 2006)

Keith, I am not a screenprinter and am still a newbie but the fact that it is a one-color front design and a two-color back design makes your customer sound a bit unreasonable. I could kinda see if they had a complex simulated-process color graphic, they would want to know if you can reproduce it accurately (the reasonableness of 1 sample still in question, however), but proof of a one- and two-color print? I think your idea of showing them the First Edition sample is a good one.

Some people just like to toss out unreasonable expectations and see if you will do it. I would say no because most screenprinters out there will either say no or do what Richard says. But I am not out there on the front lines so maybe I'm talking out of turn here. Just saying this from a regular business perspective.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> We do samples all the time. We have a company policy as far as sample goes.
> Sample prints cost $150 up front. If the customer placecs the order that $150is deducted from the total cost of the order. Any changes made after the sample is printed new art and screen charges will occur.


That's interesting. I didn't know that many printers did that. That's a good idea though about a high charge for a sample print to weed out customers.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I have yet to have anyone not pay if they are legit. In the 11 years in this industry Ive seen way too many customers say the order will be large, get their sample or samples (1-3) and never return with an order. This fee weeds out the ones that are not serious or just want one or two shirts.

For an order that size and if they are serious, since the fee will be deducted from the entire order im sure they would be willing. Just like getting 50% down.

Building trust is not always an issue, covering your costs is. A sample one color white plastisol transfer pressed on the same color shirt might be sufficient.

My first post was based on regular printing. Transfers are another ball game and I misread when the original poster mentioned plastisol I just thought regular printing.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, I think once I sit down and talk to the guy in charge he'll get a better idea. It always makes me laugh though...because I doubt many people go to a carpenter and say

"I'd like you to build me a deck...but if you don't mind, can you go ahead and frame the whole thing first so I can see what it will look like?"

But, for whatever reason with shirts and really all designs for that matter...people always want actual samples and not just mock-ups. I guess they just don't get what all is involved.

I should be talking to the head of the organization later today...I'll let you all know how it goes.

THANKS!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

right on. Good Luck


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok...I spoke with the leader of the organization this evening....and it's all good!  

He understands now that I explained everything, and is more then happy with seeing just a plastisol sample of any kind. So, I will get that to him, and hopefully land this order!!!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds good, best of luck!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You will get it. remember you are part of this giant team. if you need help. We are here. Glad everything is A O K.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I keep samples of screen printing in my store for customers to touch and feel. That usually gives them confidence to order.
I did have a recent customer 'demand' a production sample for her order. I said I could but it would delay the printing several days. (She was in a hurry) What was funny was when she went to pay, (I 'demand' at least half down to start a job) her business credit card bounced. She even works for a major national chain office supply store. I haven't seen her since. Hmm.....


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> What was funny was when she went to pay, (I 'demand' at least half down to start a job) her business credit card bounced. She even works for a major national chain office supply store. I haven't seen her since. Hmm.....


and yet another reason we charge for samples 

The bigger comanies are ususally the ones that are hard to get money from.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, I've got an update on the situation at hand...

I showed a sample of plastisol to the leader of the organization...and he loved it. So, I got the order for 200 shirts! This is my biggest order to date...so I am more then excited to get this things moving.

Thanks again for everyone's help and insight on this topic. I think joining this forum...and getting into this business were both GREAT ideas!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I showed a sample of plastisol to the leader of the organization...and he loved it. So, I got the order for 200 shirts! This is my biggest order to date...so I am more then excited to get this things moving.


Hey Keith, thanks for posting back with the outcome. Congrats on the order!

I saw some pretty impressive plastisol transfers at the tradeshow.


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

EssexWhat! said:


> I showed a sample of plastisol to the leader of the organization...and he loved it. So, I got the order for 200 shirts! This is my biggest order to date...so I am more then excited to get this things moving.


That is awesome! I can't wait for my first big order.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Very, very good.. DON'T SCREW IT UP.. make sure you do your best work.. go slow.. I am proned to rush.. that gets you in trouble. Good luck.. Lou 200 shirts.. That's easy.. I just got 200 trucks.. (door signs) Lucky it is only a few at a time.. tought my wife how to weed tonight..


----------



## murani (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck Lou and Keith. Oustanding work by the forum in addressing the situation.


----------

